# The Bell Tree Fair Contest Deadlines Approaching!



## Justin (Aug 17, 2016)

There's not much time left to get in your contest entries for The Bell Tree Fair!

*Submission deadlines for all five contests in the Fair are set to hit on Saturday, August 20th at 11:59PM Fair Time.**
*

*Animal Crossing Design Your Town Contest*
_WHAT:_ Dress up your New Leaf town as best as you can and take a photo at night.
_WHEN:_ Submissions due by August 20th at 11:59PM Fair Time.
_HOST:_ Jake

*Animal Crossing Design-a-Villager & Interior Contest*
_WHAT:_ Create an original villager including catchphrase, personality, and backstory. Then design an appropriate interior room for them inside Animal Crossing.
_WHEN:_ Submissions due by August 20th at 11:59PM Fair Time.
_HOST:_ Peter

*Art Drawing Contest*
_WHAT:_ Draw or paint your best original piece of digital or traditional art!
_WHEN:_ Submissions due by August 20th at 11:59PM Fair Time.
_HOST:_ Laudine

*Poetry Contest*
_WHAT:_ Write an original piece of poetry.
_WHEN:_ Submissions due by August 20th at 11:59PM Fair Time.
_HOST:_ Tina

*Signature and Avatar Set Contest*
_WHAT:_ Design a matching signature and avatar set.
_WHEN:_ Submissions due by August 20th at 11:59PM Fair Time.
_HOST:_ Jeremy​

Participating in each contest can earn you five tickets just for a little bit of effort, while our winners will earn as much as SIXTY TICKETS! That's enough for a Black Feather AND a Star Glow Wand. Winners will also find themselves with the elusive Rainbow Feather exclusively available to contest winners, as well as a trophy collectible!

Wondering if there will even be anything left to buy with your contest tickets if you happen to win? We can confirm that there will be restocks of all limited quantity collectibles in the Fair Shop exclusively for those who place first, second, or third in the contests.


----------



## Togekid (Aug 17, 2016)

I wonder how many Black Feathers and Star Glow Wands you can get with 10,000,000 tickets...


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2016)

****. welp, guess im not entering this year //cries


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2016)

There's only one contest I haven't entered, but I have entered 100% of all of the contests I plan on entering at the fair.

I just need to win at least one to get the start-a-group add-on, but not directly.


----------



## himeki (Aug 17, 2016)

nvm, guess im not gonna sleep tonight


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 19, 2016)

Just hours away from the closing...


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 19, 2016)

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Just hours away from the closing...



32 hours...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

kms if i dont get that feather...


----------



## Tensu (Aug 19, 2016)

When will contests tickets be released?


----------



## Heyden (Aug 19, 2016)

Azure said:


> When will contests tickets be released?


asap after the deadline iirc


----------



## Justin (Aug 20, 2016)

Azure said:


> When will contests tickets be released?



We have no specific times and as we have five different hosts in different time zones, so they definitely won't all be at the same time.

But we'll be distributing them after the deadline, so you can probably expect all of them within 24-48 hours, between all five hosts. 

*All contests are closed about 23 hours after this post!*


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 20, 2016)

King Dad said:


> 32 hours...



Oh XD  I forgot it was PM not AM.


----------



## Justin (Aug 20, 2016)

A little over nine hours remaining...


----------



## Araie (Aug 20, 2016)

Wow, just finished submitting up my last entry for the contests. I think I was probably cutting it a little too close, but whatever.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 20, 2016)

I love your warning message you put on the site headlines.


----------



## Araie (Aug 20, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I love your warning message you put on the site headlines.



I couldn't agree more. It's so perfect. <3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 20, 2016)

jubs' contest entries closing warning reads like knockoff karkat to me, and is even more hilarious because of that


----------



## Laudine (Aug 20, 2016)

Archived for prosperity :}


----------



## Rio_ (Aug 20, 2016)

the closing warnings are officially my favourite part of the fair so far 10/10 would read again


----------



## Justin (Aug 21, 2016)

Contest entries are now closed! We'll be working as hard as we can to get entry tickets distributed and the finalists ready as soon as possible.


----------



## jiny (Aug 21, 2016)

oh no  good luck ppl


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 21, 2016)

so shouldn't this thread title be changed?


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 21, 2016)

Neeeed tickets....must. Have. Tickets.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2016)

Justin said:


> Contest entries are now closed! We'll be working as hard as we can to get entry tickets distributed and the finalists ready as soon as possible.



aha nostalgia picture ;D and nice nice


----------

